# Doggone it! Doc won't let me shoot a bow



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

So I had this rotator cuff surgery in January, and it hasn't healed right. Now, I have scar tissue that's keeping me from having full range of motion, and the doc says I may need to have another surgery to remove the scar tissue. I won't know until July 26th though, and if I do need it, I'll be getting it done right after that date because I've been off work for a large share of the time since January, and he said I wouldn't be able to go back to work and do my full job after that until October.

The problem is, I have an archery permit.  He says I can't do archery yet, and of course, if I need the scar tissue removed, that'll sink me for sure for the bow hunt. He says I can use a crossbow. Can't afford one, and besides, are they even legal? I've never checked into it.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Disable permit from doctor. Use a crossbow? You have choices. Someone from here may let you use one if need be.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

I am in the same boat.....my second surgery was the 28th of December and I haven't been cleared to shoot yet myself. I am doing the rehab faithfully and my fingers are crossed. I too have been looking at a crossbow, but just can't get myself to buy one one......
Good luck to you and be patient.......
Kelly


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Richard, I didn't know you could get a "Disable Permit". What does that allow someone to do? Kelly, yikes! Was your second surgery for scar tissue removal? If so, I'm in trouble because I will run out of physical therapy visits that are paid for by my insurance-I'm allowed 50 and I'm already up to 32.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Go to DWR and ask for the form to take to your doctor. Tell them what your problem is and let them know you would like to get a crossbow permit/ waiver, not sure exactly what they call it. I've got 2 friends that can legally shoot crossbow, 1 guy has a fused wrist and the other guy had cancer and had muscle removed from his shoulder. Crossbow are a bit on the heavy side, but it will allow you to chase critters this fall if need be. Good luck.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Dwight Schuh, editor of Bowhunter Magazine was faced with the same dilemma a few years ago. But instead of crawling to the state and getting a cough-out cross-gun permit, he took hold of his problem by the teeth so to speak. He learned to shoot a bow with a "mouth tab". He said it was weird at first but very soon he got used to it, AND he was actually more accurate with this shooting style that he was with two arms! He hunted this way for THREE seasons before gaining full use of his other arm again and harvested several animals.

So, be fore you lay down and call it quits, look into modifying your set up a little and see if it doesn't work for you.

Cheers,

Tex


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

HARDCORE!!! That's what I'm talking about  Just hope the state doesn't get a hold of that picture cause then you'll need a letter from your orthopedist as well as your dentist before they'll let you use a crossbow :lol:


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

ut1031 said:


> I am in the same boat.....my second surgery was the 28th of December and I haven't been cleared to shoot yet myself. I am doing the rehab faithfully and my fingers are crossed. I too have been looking at a crossbow, but just can't get myself to buy one one......
> Good luck to you and be patient.......
> Kelly


Got your message on the other board, tried to repond, unsure if it went thru. I'll try to give you a call Wed. On your shoulder problem, what weight bow do you shoot and how much let off is there. I took a elk a couple years ago at 54 lbs, and cut on contact broadhead, so you don't need to go big to get er done. Something to think about.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

With a certificate from the DWR, you can use your set-up as is by just adding a draw-lock for about $140.00.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Are you sure you cant work that scar tissue out with some deep tissue massage?
I had some done on my shoulder a few months after surgery and it helped a ton.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Finnegan said:


> With a certificate from the DWR, you can use your set-up as is by just adding a draw-lock for about $140.00.


Good idea, forgot they allow that now.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

huntnbum said:


> Are you sure you cant work that scar tissue out with some deep tissue massage?
> I had some done on my shoulder a few months after surgery and it helped a ton.


Well, the physical therapist has been doing his best to kill me, and it still hasn't come loose. Who gives those deep tissue massages?


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Dwight Schuh, editor of Bowhunter Magazine was faced with the same dilemma a few years ago. But instead of crawling to the state and getting a cough-out cross-gun permit, he took hold of his problem by the teeth so to speak. He learned to shoot a bow with a "mouth tab". He said it was weird at first but very soon he got used to it, AND he was actually more accurate with this shooting style that he was with two arms! He hunted this way for THREE seasons before gaining full use of his other arm again and harvested several animals.
> 
> So, be fore you lay down and call it quits, look into modifying your set up a little and see if it doesn't work for you.
> 
> ...


I don't know if I can do that with my recurve.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

My bad. I didn't know you shot a MAN bow.

****, may be you are screwed... That just sux...


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

jubal said:


> huntnbum said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure you cant work that scar tissue out with some deep tissue massage?
> ...


My Chiropractor, he's in Brigham city.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

huntnbum said:


> jubal said:
> 
> 
> > huntnbum said:
> ...


Crap, I somehow knew you were going to say that. Now, I've heard a lot of bad things about chiropractors--like once you start going to one, you've gotta keep going. And they're quacks, etc. But it seems like one helped you---but then again, because of all the things I've heard, I'm real hesitant to try it.


----------

